# METEOROLOGÍA > Precipitaciones y Seguimiento directo >  Publicado el Calendario Meteorológico 2011

## Luján

> AEMET acaba de publicar el Calendario Meteorológico 2011, como es  tradición desde 1943. Contiene los datos astronómicos para este año, los  caracteres climáticos del año agrícola 2009-2010 y varias  colaboraciones.
> 
> Entre estas colaboraciones destaca la de Thomas C. Peterson, presidente de la Comisión de Climatología de la OMM,    _Por qué es preocupante el cambio climático.
> 
> 
> 
> _   El Calendario Meteorológico empieza con la presentación a cargo del  presidente de AEMET, Ricardo García Herrera, y sigue con las secciones  habituales de climatología, agrometeorología, fenología,  hidrometeorología, medio ambiente, radiación solar y tormentas  eléctricas. Se publican los datos astronómicos del año 2010; el comienzo  de las estaciones; los datos solares y lunares, con sus ortos y ocasos;  eclipses previstos; fases de la Luna; horas de salida y puesta de los  planetas Venus, Marte, Júpiter y Saturno, cada diez días; etc. También  hace referencia al Día Meteorológico Mundial que se celebra el 23 de  marzo con el lema    _El clima y tu_.
>    Se publican como colaboraciones especiales los trabajos: ¿Qué es  el Grupo Intergubernamental de Expertos sobre Cambio Climático (IPCC)?,  Predicción de eventos de polen alergénico con impacto en la salud  humana, Los días más fríos del año, Distribución espacial de  temperaturas extremas previstas en la ciudad de Murcia, Las nuevas  redes de datos meteorológicos, Estudio fenológico del ciclo biológico  de una población de sisón común al sur de la Comunidad de Madrid.
>    La nueva publicación tiene 287 páginas y puede adquirirse en los  Servicios de Publicaciones del Ministerio de Medio Ambiente y Medio  Rural y Marino y de AEMET al precio de seis euros.


fuente: AEMET (http://www.aemet.es/es/noticias/2011/01/calendario2011)

----------


## No Registrado

Una buena lectura.
Gracias

----------

